# Sabine ATV park



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

September 9-11

Sabine ATV park Burkeville,Tx

Anyone wanting to ride with us...look or our banner....














---
- On tapatalk because my Renegade eats up XMR's....


----------



## Troya (Feb 23, 2009)

Been wanting to ride out there. that might be a good weekend to go camp out there if you guys don't mind someone tagging along some.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If we get some rain I might go that Saturday. I think we may go to River Run the following weekend for Mud Jam.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Troya, we don't mind at all...the more the merrier. Come one came all. Bring your buddies with ya, we don't care!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeh we do need some rain up here in a BAD way!! I live like 20 min drive from Riv run...it's really really dusty out tree right now!


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Please tell me more about this park, dont live that far from there and am always lookin for a new place to take the family to play?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know much about Sabine ATV park. They do have a face book page, friend them. They also have a web sight...google it, but there's not much info available. 
River run...WOW, that's the only way I can describe that park. Hands down the best park I have ever ridden. Not only do they listen to their customers request, they follow through with their needs and upgrades. All of the staff out there are great and the owners...AWESOME!! rock and jeff have really turned this park into a class A riding experience. Google river run ATV park. It's full of info. Also, friend them on face book. The events coming up will blow your mind. Mud jam 2 next month, mudstock in October, and November....that's a secret, for now that I can't tell.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

River Run and Sabine ATV Park are the 2 best parks in TX IMHO. River Run has been around a while and is more established. They have cabins and more mud/trails. 

Sabine ATV hasnt quite been open a year yet but it is really on track to be the best. It has a HUGE sandbar, racing pit, 2800+ acres, RV hookups, a HUGE store (with ice and food), free showers, free wash racks, and the owner is awesome. He really listens to the customers and all their suggestions.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Were getting geared up for this ride!! Who's coming? We plan to be there around 6pm Friday the 9th.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

There is 30%-70% chance of rain forecasted for the next 10 days!

Chances are I will be up there.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Good deal...looking forward to it!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

It rained all day at the park. I was riding the new rig on the stock Bighorns havin a blast. Next weekend I'll slap on the radial outlaws and see how she does. Wont be snorkeled yet though.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Were VERY excited about going out there now with all the recent rain. 4 days and counting!!


----------

